# BMW and Alpine CD Changer



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bearcat said:


> I have a 01 530is without NAV or DSP. Will this Alpine changer work for me? Do I need to rip out trunk liner?


Yes it will. You just have to get the right adapter. Here is the Blitzsafe adapter crossrefence guide.

You will need to remove the trunk liner to track down the appropriate cables. From the BMW dealer (internet if possible) you will need to get a bracket and the cover that will match your trunk liner. Although the bracket is for the OEM changer it will be perfect fit for the Alpine changer.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

1) I sound another post from another forum that someone with a 540i upgraded the factory changer with the Alpine CD changer with the soundgate adpator and reported a operational time lag when selecting the sound track on the MP3 (ie. you cannot push the button too fast). Do you guys have the similar experience?

2) My 530i has a pull out "door" that reveals the cd changer location and the 3 and 6-pin cables, I don't think I need to rip out the trunkliner now. It's just a question of do I need to buy another mounting bracket?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bearcat said:


> 1) I sound another post from another forum that someone with a 540i upgraded the factory changer with the Alpine CD changer with the soundgate adpator and reported a operational time lag when selecting the sound track on the MP3 (ie. you cannot push the button too fast). Do you guys have the similar experience?


 The lag I have with my system happens sometimes when I first change to the MP3 player or when I tell the sytem to play the tracks randomly. Sometimes the lag can be killer, up to 2 minutes. It think this has to with it trying sort all the tracks in an MP3 disc. My portable MP3 CD Player also does this at start up.



Bearcat said:


> 2) My 530i has a pull out "door" that reveals the cd changer location and the 3 and 6-pin cables, I don't think I need to rip out the trunkliner now. It's just a question of do I need to buy another mounting bracket?


If the car came with a factory installed bracket you do not need to buy anything else. I didn't.


----------



## Bearcat (Oct 15, 2003)

Do you have the Soundgate or Blitz?


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Bearcat said:


> Do you have the Soundgate or Blitz?


Blitzsafe


----------



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

I posted info on another interface folks can use with their Alpine S-634 MP3 Changers. It doesn't suffer the same lag issues that may be evident on the other interface boxes as it uses the faster and newer alpine AI-NET to talk to the S-634. An important point though - It is still in development though, although you can join the beta program.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1393593#post1393593


----------

